# New C/Ku receiver needed



## kartek (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey guys,

The Drake 1724 receiver here at work died today after over 10 years operating 24/7. Our TV producer want's me to get a digital receiver with a selectable center frequency as a replacement but I can't seem to find any info on them and no local dealer has any knowledge of them.

I've seen these units over the years but not lately, it's mostly DBS and FTA.

Any help would be appreciated!

-Evan, corporate AV guy.


----------

